# It's gone.



## Fearisthemindkiller (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello friends, as I am typing this I am calm, collected and generally at peace, because last night I felt that the final remnants of my DP/DR had lifted as I strolled through the streets at 1 am. I'm not going to say that my anxiety is completely gone, but It is now at a level that I would consider normal for most people. Sure I worry about the future a little bit, but that's nothing out of the ordinary even for completely healthy, mentally stable people. I wish I could give you one of those great guides that tell you what to do in order to get rid of your ailment, but I couldn't if I wanted to because I really didn't do much. In the end I think that time was the major factor for me, along with some epiphanies(I'm not sure if I spelled that right, Swede here so forgive me) about myself and life in general that came to me during my less intense periods of DP/DR when I could think rationally about what was going on. Life is really weird, and there's no escaping that. Looking for meaning can drive you crazy, and if you get caught in a loop like most of us have it grows unbearable at times. In the end all you can do is focus on what you have right now and make the best of it, because the future isn't something that matters, it's what's going on just. this. second. And that one. And that one.

Something very important to remember is that the odds are in your favor, even if it feels otherwise. Most of us will recover, and the majority of people who have do not look back and post on the forums to tell you about it. This can lead to the belief that there are not that many people that get out of this disorder. I personally am proof that it's a possibility, and all of the other success stories you can find on here are too. Don't get caught up in the slew of various people on the internet who tell you that it will last forever, because the fact of the matter is that those people already have the wrong attitude about the situation and listening to them isn't going to do you any good. If you must read about DPDR, which I suggest that you refrain from because the more you attention you give it the more persistant it will be(I'm sure you've read this many times before but that makes it no less true), I want you to read the success stories and follow the sticky post "The Holy Grail To Curing DPDR". That post includes pretty much everything you will need to know.

Finally I would like to say this to the people that sometimes get offended when I talk about how curable DPDR is and that it will end, because they themselves have experienced it for many years: I do not think you are lying, I love you and it is my honest belief that you too can make it out. I know it's not easy, and I am not by any means trying to trivialize your struggle just because I myself went through it. I know it's one of the worst fucking experiences imaginable, and my only wish for all of you is that it will pass. All right, Y'all have a nice life now and please do not hestitate to contact me via personal messages if you want to talk to me about anything that's on your mind.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats!! Im interested in how you mentioned having 'epiphanies' about yourself because alot of DP researchers like Harris Harrington, and Fearless from this forum says understanding play a big part in overcoming DP.


----------



## Fearisthemindkiller (Oct 7, 2014)

seafoamneon said:


> Congrats!! Im interested in how you mentioned having 'epiphanies' about yourself because alot of DP researchers like Harris Harrington, and Fearless from this forum says understanding play a big part in overcoming DP.


Yeah, getting to know myself better and figuring out certain things like what actually makes me happy and what I want to do with my life have helped. My DPDR was amplified by the fact that I just graduated college and have no job and no plans. I recently decided I want to try to make it in the music industry which was a big step towards recovery, just having something to work towards is good.


----------

